# Post op xray



## solocoder (Aug 20, 2013)

For post op visits I use a follow-up V-code for the dx, but when I use the V-code for post op xrays, MCR denies them.  Is it OK use the dx the patient had before the corrective surgery?  I've heard that is incorrect, but if that's what MCR requires....?  Any good advice is appreciated.


----------



## syllingk (Aug 20, 2013)

Your post op x-rays done after the date of surgery would be a follow up code along with the original dx. 
For podiatry I usually use V58.78 followed by the dx for the surgery.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 20, 2013)

You Never use the pre op dx for post op encounters even as a seconday dx.  It all depends on the V code you chose, there are some V codes that cannot be first listed and some must be paired with other V codes.  You do not code conditions the patient does not have just to get a claim to pay!  The dx is the patient's not the coders.  The payer tracks the patient's risk via the dx codes you use.  
So the question to the original poster is what V code are you using and what is the denial from Medicare stating.


----------



## solocoder (Aug 21, 2013)

I used V58.78 and the denial was DX is inconsistent with procedure.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2013)

That code is most likely not specific enough, what was the procedure?  Perhaps a V54 code would be better


----------



## solocoder (Aug 21, 2013)

It was a bunion surgery. 28296.
Any suggestions?


----------

